# My cat had her kittens!



## sunlightonthegrass (Jul 5, 2013)

I am like a proud mum myself! :dita:

My cat Sophie has had three kittens and they are adorable. I joined here last night when I was googling how to tell if a cat was in labour as I suspected she might be and woke up this morning to three tiny tiny kittens. I think they are black (she is a black and white long haired cat) but it is hard to say as they're still so small. She's got food and water and is purring like an engine!

So sweet!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

you could do with weighing them on digital scales (preferably in gramms) at the same time each day to make sure they are putting weight on. they should put on at least 10g each day. please keep Sophie in now until she has been spayed otherwise she will get pregnant again which isn't safe healthwise for her and isn't fair anyway.


----------



## sunlightonthegrass (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't worry hun this is Sophie's first and last litter! However, she was homed from a foster centre who told me both kittens had been done  the first I knew of it was when I was stroking her brother and encountered some furry black boy bits! I got him done immediately but Sophie was already expecting her kittens. 

I have a work colleague who wants two and I will keep the other two (and they will be spayed or castrated depending on their sex!) 

In the meantime though it is lovely to see her purring over them.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sunlightonthegrass said:


> Don't worry hun this is Sophie's first and last litter! However, she was homed from a foster centre who told me both kittens had been done  the first I knew of it was when I was stroking her brother and encountered some furry black boy bits! I got him done immediately but Sophie was already expecting her kittens.
> 
> I have a work colleague who wants two and I will keep the other two (and they will be spayed or castrated depending on their sex!)
> 
> In the meantime though it is lovely to see her purring over them.


i took in a cat 12 months ago, she had been dumped with a litter of 1 week old kittens but by the time she was caught weeks later she was pregnant again. she went on to have 5 more kittens in a back to back pregnancy. we also kept 2 of them and the others went to family members. tabitha, the mom, has got health problems now due to stress etc and is on meds for life. that's why i mentioned getting her spayed as it's unfair for them to go through the problems later. 
now, don't forget, you must add some photos at some point of mom and babies


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

can i just ask where you had the cats from as i notice you are in staffordshire. i know a rescue that would be within your area i would think that are absolutely disgusting. they tell nothing but lies and don't care about the animals. i wonder if it is the same place


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Certainly think you should be complaining long and loud.


----------



## sunlightonthegrass (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, I lived in Shropshire at the time, but it was a privately run foster centre - I picked the kittens up from a foster home and wasn't impressed with the woman to be honest; I remember her being really rude. I paid £80 for the two kittens which is a lot considering they weren't neutered. My old man (a ginger and white male) came from a rescue centre and cost £40 but included in that was his neutering and he was micro-chipped as well. 

I would never justify anyone contributing to the breeding problem, as all my cats are from rescue centres,but it was my fault so if I can't find loving homes for the kittens they'll have to stay here! Thankfully friends have rallied round (and they weren't actively looking for cats but are happy to have a kitten if you see what I mean.) I am amazed she had 4 though, can't believe they fit in her! 

I'm so sorry your cat has health problems  Tabitha is a beautiful name! X


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Certainly think you should be complaining long and loud.


Indeed, an older cat I could forgive them thinking she'd been spayed, but kittens  Any male kitten over 4 weeks has his bits easily seen, you'd know for sure he'd not been done.

Boys remain fertile for up to 8 weeks so you must keep him away from her, she can get pregnant again almost immediately.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Indeed, an older cat I could forgive them thinking she'd been spayed, but kittens  Any male kitten over 4 weeks has his bits easily seen, you'd know for sure he'd not been done.
> 
> Boys remain fertile for up to 8 weeks so you must keep him away from her, she can get pregnant again almost immediately.


You also need to keep her in until she has been spayed for the same reason. If she seems extra-determined to get it she is probably in call so it's even more vital to not let her out.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

How many did she have as you stated 3 in first post now you say in the last posts she has 4


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

How old are both of them ..

I wonder if the brother is also daddy


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sunlightonthegrass said:


> Well, I lived in Shropshire at the time, but it was a privately run foster centre - I picked the kittens up from a foster home and wasn't impressed with the woman to be honest; I remember her being really rude. I paid £80 for the two kittens which is a lot considering they weren't neutered. My old man (a ginger and white male) came from a rescue centre and cost £40 but included in that was his neutering and he was micro-chipped as well.
> 
> I would never justify anyone contributing to the breeding problem, as all my cats are from rescue centres,but it was my fault so if I can't find loving homes for the kittens they'll have to stay here! Thankfully friends have rallied round (and they weren't actively looking for cats but are happy to have a kitten if you see what I mean.) I am amazed she had 4 though, can't believe they fit in her!
> 
> I'm so sorry your cat has health problems  Tabitha is a beautiful name! X


not the same place then. it is bad that they told you they were neutered/spayed when they weren't but at least mom and babies are doing well. with mom being so young she could so easily have had problems with the pregnancy and birth. 
tabitha will be fine now she is safe with us. she gets all the care and medical treatment she needs which was something her previous owners obviously couldn't care less about. she is such a loving girl considering what she has been through


----------



## sunlightonthegrass (Jul 5, 2013)

She had four; there were three and then out came another!

Brother isn't the dad - it's a local tabby Tom. I know because the kitties are the dead spit of him!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

sunlightonthegrass said:


> She had four; there were three and then out came another!
> 
> Brother isn't the dad - it's a local tabby Tom. I know because the kitties are the dead spit of him!


What colour is the brother? Litters can be sired by more than one boy, and it would be quite unusual for an entire boy living with an entire girl not to at least attempt to mate her.


----------



## sunlightonthegrass (Jul 5, 2013)

Both brother and sister are black and white; they look absolutely identical, to the point where even I struggle to tell them apart. The kittens are very different, they are all tabbies and are identical to the guy who was hanging around a lot. I realise they can have different fathers, but the other colour toms hanging around were grey and another tabby (but very different colouring,more silver.) these kittens are real black & brown tabs!

I realise it isn't an ideal situation, on the other hand they are here now, mum is fine,kittens are fine, mum will be spayed and kittens will not be placing any extra burdens on rescue centres and the like. If it came to it I'd keep them myself - seven cats! :dita: but what can you do!? However, I have three people who want one and I will keep kitten no4 so since it HAS happened, it is lovely to enjoy the kittens.


----------



## sunlightonthegrass (Jul 5, 2013)

Brother and sister are in my avatar if you can see it? they have long hair and are black with white bibs, white feet and green eyes. George is bigger than Sophie and she has a longer white sock on one of her legs. If they are both in front of me it's easy to detect who's who but if just one cat is around I can't always tell!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Would love to see some pictures of them. Thank goodness they are all well and you are doing the right thing by them 

I'm currently fostering a girl who got pregnant straight after weaning her last litter. Thankfully she's neutered now. She's so tiny and just looks like a kitten herself.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Since brother & sister are both black & white and kittens are all tabbies it's not a brother x sister mating, thankfully.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Since brother & sister are both black & white and kittens are all tabbies it's not a brother x sister mating, thankfully.


Thank god. Hopefully you can find some nice homes for the babies


----------



## sunlightonthegrass (Jul 5, 2013)

Hope this works - have tried to add a couple of pictures!


----------



## sunlightonthegrass (Jul 5, 2013)

Hmm that's not come out so well - try again!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

sunlightonthegrass said:


> Brother and sister are in my avatar if you can see it? they have long hair and are black with white bibs, white feet and green eyes. George is bigger than Sophie and she has a longer white sock on one of her legs. If they are both in front of me it's easy to detect who's who but if just one cat is around I can't always tell!


I have a black and white brother and sister too who are almost identical and I struggled to tell them apart at first too. Susie has a black leg so that was how I could tell them apart so I'd always have to pick them up to look at the socks lol!


----------

